# Need help for Kanji identification on very interesting knife



## da_mich* (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello members,

a few minutes ago i bought a very interesting knife at an ebay auction. I can´t wait to receive it. Does anybody know the Kanji symbols or maybe the manufacturer and model? I only have the bad ebay pics :-(

I know some kanjis at this knife but not all:

Pic1 Bottom: 堺金土口 ??? Sakai Kindoguchi ???




Pic2:




Pic3: ハイス鋼 High Speed Steel. Maybe its powderd steel ?





All in all i think this knife was expensive.

Thanks for help and sorry for my english

Michael


----------



## Qapla' (Jul 19, 2020)

I'd guess it's Kanayoshi 金吉. Unfortunately ハイス鋼 tells us nothing about just which high-speed/powder-metallurgy steel it is.


----------



## da_mich* (Jul 19, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> I'd guess it's Kanayoshi 金吉. Unfortunately ハイス鋼 tells us nothing about just which high-speed/powder-metallurgy steel it is.



Thank you for your help. Do you know the Kanjis(pic1) at top too?


----------



## KenHash (Jul 19, 2020)

The top kanji is a name, but not of a person. It is a company.
It says Keiyou Boueki 啓洋貿易　(Keiyo Import/Export).

I have never seen ハイス鋼 (high speed steel) to mean anything other than R2(SG2) or SRS15 on a Japanese knife. However it may be some steel I'm not familiar with.


----------



## da_mich* (Jul 20, 2020)

KenHash said:


> The top kanji is a name, but not of a person. It is a company.
> It says Keiyou Boueki 啓洋貿易　(Keiyo Import/Export).
> 
> I have never seen ハイス鋼 (high speed steel) to mean anything other than R2(SG2) or SRS15 on a Japanese knife. However it may be some steel I'm not familiar with.



Thank you very much for the translation


----------



## KenHash (Jul 20, 2020)

da_mich* said:


> Thank you very much for the translation



Bitte schon


----------

